# hi, I would like to know why the froyo sense roms stopped.



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

I really enjoy Froyo sense roms a lot!! But everything is focused on Gingerbread...It would be nice if someone would update a froyo sense rom to today's date..with themed eye candy!! The newest radio mr3 radio does work great with froyo sense...sorry if I asked a bad question...ty


----------



## applcobbler (Jul 11, 2011)

They're stable and as such don't warrant further updates. There are plenty of options for theming out there. Afaik you should be able to use themes for the Desire HD on the thunderbolt.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Froyo is in the past. That's like asking why Microsoft stopped providing updates to Windows 98. That's basically what it boils down to.


----------



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

Froyo sense roms are not from 1998, that's a bad comparison as a matter a fact, froyo sense still comes on thunderbolt standard...get real, I like froyo sense...maybe someone can direct me to a nice theme for that rom..ty


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=313

Froyo may be the past, but for business users and people who need their phone to just work right and work well froyo is what's out there right now for the tbolt. I just updated eaton to the latest MR2. The newer radios past the verizon OTA update radio are built more specifically to gingerbread which is why they haven't worked the best with froyo.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

There is one Froyo Rom that got an update not long ago. Liquid Thundersense. Not Thunderbread or Gingersense, but Thundersense.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## kickyindahead (Jul 5, 2011)

also there is bamf remix 1.8.6 .. Ive been using this one for quite a while now .. its froyo based and does everything i need it to do and works with all mr2 and up radios


----------



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ty ill try bamf


----------



## whotahn (Jun 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=313 Updated 4 days ago according to OP


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Grand Prix said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=313
> 
> Froyo may be the past, but for business users and people who need their phone to just work right and work well froyo is what's out there right now for the tbolt. I just updated eaton to the latest MR2. The newer radios past the verizon OTA update radio are built more specifically to gingerbread which is why they haven't worked the best with froyo.


+1 
10char


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Try the perfect storm on the mikmik


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite by far is Das Bamf 1.8.6 remix. Its what I'm running now and offers what I think is the best compromise between reliability, speed, responsiveness, stability, and battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, froyo IS the past, wether that is what comes on the device or not. It's over a year old. Gingerbread is like 8 or 9 months old itself. most developers would rather work on what's current rather than what's standard for their device. The improvements of newer software outweigh the few bugs they might bring. From device performance to battery life, gingerbread was a great improvement over froyo, so that is where developer interests are focused.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm using bamf 1.8.6 remix.. very smooth..I would like eye candy...so are there any themes that work with bamf 1.8.6 remix? Ty to all for your responses!!


----------

